

Songza for Video Launches Publicly - greg387
http://5by.com

======
davecap1
I'm the lead developer on this project. We're looking backend & frontend
developers!

We use AngularJS on the frontend and Django in the backend. There's some Flask
and Node.js mixed in too.

email me at dcaplan at 5by.com

